# Do black german shepherds behave any differently than other colored German Shepherds?



## AndrewT1993 (Aug 6, 2012)

Do black shepherds act differently than black/tan or black/red shepherds?

I ask because all the black shepherds that come to my job are very skittish and non trusting of anyone? Are all black shepherds like that or is it only those unique ones?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

No...are they all related? Maybe the breeder that is supplying your area w/ black GSD's is not breeding for nerves or temperament but color? 
I know several, and they are strong, stable and gorgeous.
Color has nothing to do with temperament, but most blacks are working lines. 

GSD's in general don't care to be approached by strangers, they are aloof/tolerant but don't seek out people they don't know/or trust.


----------



## AndrewT1993 (Aug 6, 2012)

No they are all from different owners, I don't know if they come from the same breeder or not. We have 9 black shepherds that come daily (I work at a doggie day care) and all of them are very skittish around people and won't let any of us touch them unless they are going home. So I found it weird that they aren't as confident as the black/tan shepherds that come.


----------



## AndrewT1993 (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh and all the black shepherds that come have been coming for years so they know all of the workers there.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Talk with the owners, they should be giving you input on their dogs temperaments. What do they do all day if they are unapproachable? Surprised you have so many GSD's in the daycare, let alone black ones!


----------



## AndrewT1993 (Aug 6, 2012)

They basically keep to themselves all day in the yard that we let the dogs play in. The majority of them do like to fence fight with dogs from the adjacent yard from time to time.

Oh and do they grow bigger than other colored german shepherds? Because the black ones that come are either noticiably smaller or bigger than your average german shepherd.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Black is simply a color gene. The actual color has no effect on size or temperament. 
Now, if their breeders were breeding for color and not stable temperaments THEN that would be the issue. 
Another issue could be lack of socialization early on by the owner.

But color is a completely different gene than size, and it does not have a direct effect of any kind on the temperament (this is true in blacks, sables, whites, b/t's, pandas, etc.)...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Most working lines are not as large boned as the showlines...but now and then there may be a biggie(80-90's) Regardless, color is just a part of the genetics.
I still wonder if they may be related with a local breeder? What part of the world are you located?


----------



## AndrewT1993 (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm from Florida


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Ummmno... Hans's sire is all black and is a great dog.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> No...are they all related? Maybe the breeder that is supplying your area w/ black GSD's is not breeding for nerves or temperament but color?
> I know several, and they are strong, stable and gorgeous.
> Color has nothing to do with temperament, but most blacks are working lines.
> 
> GSD's in general don't care to be approached by strangers, they are aloof/tolerant but don't seek out people they don't know/or trust.


 
Not so much in US show lines - all black is fairly common and you see quite a few in the show ring.

Temperament in my experience has no difference from any other color GSD.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

AndrewT1993 said:


> Oh and all the black shepherds that come have been coming for years so they know all of the workers there.


 
Maybe they know them but don't like them?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

There are essentially no WGSL dogs that are black, so black dogs come either from European working lines, or American show/pet lines.

I have not noticed a difference in temperament in regard to blacks. I've seen them across the board pretty much the same as your typical black/tan. More depends on which line they come from. If you have a breeder in your area that is breeding black GSDs that don't have very good temperament, you're going to see a lot of black GSD's with poor temperament.



GsdLoverr729 said:


> Now, if their breeders were breeding for color and not stable temperaments THEN that would be the issue.


Yes. If someone decides they like BLACK GSDs and is breeding any old GSD they can find as long as it's BLACK, then you have problems.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Don't listen to any of these people.. I know best right here.

Black German Shepherds are wicked. They are as evil as they come. Black German Shepherds are 98% more likely to bite than a black and tan. The black gene is connected to a male sex gene that is often hidden unless the black gene brings it out... an aggression gene, which is in turn linked with bad nerves... the bad nerves gene is linked with a purple tongue gene. So, unless a black German Shepherd has a purple tongue it is NOT a real black German Shepherd. It is actually a pointy ear black lab. Don't listen to these liars... black german shepherds are aggressive, unhealthy, unstable dogs!

(Sorry... couldn't resist... had a long day.)


----------



## AndrewT1993 (Aug 6, 2012)

Holy crap are you serious? I've also heard this about sables being more aggressive, I thought they were just myths?







Wild Wolf said:


> Don't listen to any of these people.. I know best right here.
> 
> Black German Shepherds are wicked. They are as evil as they come. Black German Shepherds are 98% more likely to bite than a black and tan. The black gene is connected to a male sex gene that is often hidden unless the black gene brings it out... an aggression gene, which is in turn linked with bad nerves... the bad nerves gene is linked with a purple tongue gene. So, unless a black German Shepherd has a purple tongue it is NOT a real black German Shepherd. It is actually a pointy ear black lab. Don't listen to these liars... black german shepherds are aggressive, unhealthy, unstable dogs!
> 
> (Sorry... couldn't resist... had a long day.)


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

AndrewT1993 said:


> Holy crap are you serious? I've also heard this about sables being more aggressive, I thought they were just myths?



I am totally *not* serious.

My sable is totally aggressive, though.

I'm kidding about that also.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

LOL Wildwolf Gads, someone took you serious that you had to explain yourself? ROFL


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Nikitta said:


> LOL Wildwolf Gads, someone took you serious that you had to explain yourself? ROFL


I know... Was not expecting that. I thought my comment at the end gave me away. 

Also... the purple tongues...


----------



## AndrewT1993 (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh LOL you completely fooled me haha You sounded pretty legit to me and I dont know that much about dogs so you sure got me


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

i see all black in american show line but never german show line why


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

AndrewT1993 said:


> Holy crap are you serious? I've also heard this about sables being more aggressive, I thought they were just myths?



its not the color but sables and blacks you find a lot of them in czech and ddr dogs 


These dogs seem to have a lot higher defense in them so people might see that as higher aggression. 

with stable dogs you dont see the aggression or defense until you cross the dog the wrong way your invade its turf or stick your head in its cars window. You do something to the dog and bring it out and then boy will you see that defense lol


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Wild Wolf said:


> Don't listen to any of these people.. I know best right here.
> 
> Black German Shepherds are wicked. They are as evil as they come. Black German Shepherds are 98% more likely to bite than a black and tan. The black gene is connected to a male sex gene that is often hidden unless the black gene brings it out... an aggression gene, which is in turn linked with bad nerves... the bad nerves gene is linked with a purple tongue gene. So, unless a black German Shepherd has a purple tongue it is NOT a real black German Shepherd. It is actually a pointy ear black lab. Don't listen to these liars... black german shepherds are aggressive, unhealthy, unstable dogs!
> 
> (Sorry... couldn't resist... had a long day.)



:rofl: ....  ... Loved the ' pointy ear black lab' thing! ( going to check out my dogs tongue RIGHT NOW!)


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

Wild Wolf said:


> Don't listen to any of these people.. I know best right here.
> 
> Black German Shepherds are wicked. They are as evil as they come. Black German Shepherds are 98% more likely to bite than a black and tan. The black gene is connected to a male sex gene that is often hidden unless the black gene brings it out... an aggression gene, which is in turn linked with bad nerves... the bad nerves gene is linked with a purple tongue gene. So, unless a black German Shepherd has a purple tongue it is NOT a real black German Shepherd. It is actually a pointy ear black lab. Don't listen to these liars... black german shepherds are aggressive, unhealthy, unstable dogs!
> 
> (Sorry... couldn't resist... had a long day.)


*Chuckle* My pointy eared black Lab is good at smothering and lobotomizing things...perhaps it's actually a zombie gene :wild:


----------

